# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm về mua sắm ở Trung Quốc

## namtv

Đã có không biết bao nhiêu câu chuyện, kinh nghiệm về mua sắm ở Trung Quốc được rỉ tai nhau đối với những người sắp đi du lịch Trung Quốc. Ấy vậy mà, mỗi khi trở về rồi, hầu hết du khách vẫn ngỡ ngàng nhìn chiếc ví rỗng của mình.

Các chiêu tiếp thị chuyên nghiệp

Từ "pro" hay được giới trẻ dùng nhất. Pro trong tiếng Anh có nghĩa là chuyên nghiệp. Khi đến thăm quan các điểm bán và giới thiệu sản phẩm nổi tiếng tại các địa phương ở Trung Quốc, ai cũng phải thốt lên hai từ trên: Marketing: Pro!

Du khách tham quan mua sắm trong chợ ở Trung Quốc


Thông thường, theo tour Nam Ninh - Thượng Hải - Hàng Châu - Tô Châu - Bắc Kinh, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng nhiều sản phẩm nổi tiếng. Đến mỗi nơi, nhân viên của chính các cơ sở sẽ trực tiếp dẫn bạn đi tham quan cơ sở, sản phẩm. Quy trình làm ra sản phẩm cũng như sự đặc sắc của chất liệu được miêu tả kỹ càng, chi tiết nghe rất hấp dẫn.

Sau đó hướng dẫn viên dẫn bạn tới các quầy hàng bán sản phẩm. Tại khu bán chăn tơ tằm, có các nhân viên đứng làm ruột chăn ngay trước mắt bạn. Nếu muốn, bạn có thể cùng làm với họ. Chỉ mất khoảng 10 phút để làm xong ruột một chiếc chăn. Đồng thời, hướng dẫn viên sẽ nói về công dụng của chăn tơ tằm, cũng như loại sản phẩm này đã được những hoàng hậu nổi tiếng nào của Trung Quốc ưa chuộng. Không ít cụ ông cụ bà, đặc biệt các bà mẹ tre, không ngần ngại rút ví từ 460 tệ đến gần 1.000 tệ (1 tệ = 2.500 đồng) mua về cho con cháu mình.

Và với tất cả các sản phẩm có thương hiệu như đã nói (trà, lụa, ấm chén, ngọc, ngọc trai,...), hướng dẫn viên luôn không quên chỉ cho du khách cách phân biệt hàng thật, hàng giả. Khi niềm tin đã được tạo dựng, du khách dù biết giá cả rõ ràng đắt hơn ở Việt Nam thì vẫn rỉ tai bảo nhau "chất lượng hơn".

Một chiêu tiếp thị khách khác là hướng dẫn viên của cơ sở sẽ nói giá cả khá cao. Khi khách đang băn khoăn, hướng dẫn viên "tấn công" luôn "Quý khách yên tâm giá cả ở chỗ chúng tôi rẻ nhất. Vì quý khách mua tận cơ sở - tức tận gốc, nên chúng tôi sẽ trừ 40% chi phí vận chuyển cho quý khách".

Biết cách trả giá theo đúng chất lượng hàng

Trung Quốc là một trong những thiên đường mua sắm trên thế giới, đặc biệt Thượng Hải xếp ở hàng top 10. Do đó, nhiều du khách chọn tour du lịch Trung Quốc để kết hợp mua sắm.

Mua sắm trên phố đi bộ Nam Kinh


Nếu có nhiều tiền, bạn có thể đến các trung tâm mua sắm như phố đi bộ Vương Phủ Tỉnh (Bắc Kinh), phía nam phố đi bộ Nam Kinh (Thượng Hải), phố Bắc Kinh (Quảng Châu),... Còn không nhiều tiền, bạn đến các cửa hàng trên đường phố, chợ, các điểm tham quan để mua đồ lưu niệm, hàng hoá. Ngoài ra, bạn sẽ rất dễ mua nhầm, mua hớ hoặc bị tráo tiền giả (thường là loại tiền mệnh giá 50 tệ và 100 tệ). Việc tiêu tiền phụ thuộc vào... tài trả giá của bạn.

Ví dụ, đến Quảng Châu hay chợ Hồng Kông tại Bắc Kinh, bạn sẽ hoa mắt trước hàng hiệu siêu giả. Khách mới đi lướt qua các gian hàng, người bán đã tung ra đủ chiêu câu khách. Khi khách dừng chân, người bán giới thiệu thêm sản phẩm của hàng loạt tên tuổi Louis Vuiton, Prada, Polo, Chloé, Esprit, Fendi...

Chợ Hồng Kông


Chưa cần khách hỏi han, trả giá, người bán thường chỉ ra các chi tiết chứng tỏ hàng thật như phần lớn các cá nhân, cửa hàng Việt Nam vẫn bán hàng trên mạng cũng cố chứng tỏ "hàng nhập từ Mỹ, từ Pháp, từ Singapore... về". Những ai không sành sẽ tin ngay đó là đồ thật. Ngay lập tức, họ sẽ "hét giá trên trời". Bạn cứ trả giá dần từ 1/10 trở lên. Khi trả giá quá thấp, có thể bạn sẽ bị mắng. Nếu có hiểu, bạn cũng hãy cứ giả vờ lờ đi, coi như không hiểu. Khi đó, họ sẽ tự hạ giá dần dần với giá không ngờ.

Với kiểu kinh doanh như trên khiến nhiều du khách chỉ tiêu tiền tại những địa điểm mà hướng dẫn viên người Trung Quốc dẫn vào. Du khách không biết rằng họ bị mua với giá đắt hơn rất nhiều so với bên ngoài. Bởi ngoài các chi phí kinh doanh thông thường, những nơi đó còn "phải trả cho công ty du lịch 10 tệ/ khách, trả cho tài xế 50 tệ/ khách cho dù đoàn khách đó có mua hàng hay không". Theo tìm hiểu, hướng dẫn viên phía Trung Quốc sẽ được trả hoa hồng từ 10-20% giá trị mỗi sản phẩm mà du khách mua, và mỗi cơ sở điểm đó thường có 30-50 đoàn từ 10-20 khách du lịch đến mỗi ngày.

Bên cạnh đó, vì ít đoàn du khách Việt Nam có tiền tip (tiền bồi dưỡng) nên nhiều hướng dẫn viên phía Trung Quốc thường có một chiêu "thu tiền" khá phổ biến: quảng cáo mời khách tham gia các chương trình ngoài lịch trình tour. Với tài ăn nói của họ, du khách thường đồng ý đóng tiền tham gia mà không hề biết họ tự ý nâng giá vé tham quan hoặc xem show diễn nào đó.

Do đó, nếu đi du lịch không nên mua hàng tại các địa điểm hướng dẫn viên dẫn vào, bởi thường đó là đồ đắt ít nhất gấp 3 ở ngoài.


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------

